
Scientists create a pattern so complicated it's impossible to duplicate - akvadrako
https://www.livescience.com/micropattern-cannot-be-forged.html
======
Normille
Warning!

Site will throw a full page "AdBlocker Interference detected..." modal screen
over the content.

Another domain to add to my Tampermonkey HN block list.

